# back pain



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

slid face first down a 42-50 degree run, started picking up speed rather than slowing down no matter what i tried to dig in with, tried to rotate the board (have no idea why i thought this was a good idea) to get feet-first to no avail, decided to try and flip my board over my head , that didnt work either, finally hit a mogul got a bit of air, twisted sideways and got slowed down. 

alot of deep lower back pain, having trouble getting low (and standing back up), and doing lots of other things, but the pain is persistent no matter how i sit/stand/laydown.

hoping this is a muscle thing...will probably take tomorrow off


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont know if this is the right forum for that kind of question. though i can see why you are asking since it was a snowboard accident. if the pain persist tomorrow it would be a good idea to get it checked out by a professional. for now i would think be good to ice it and try not to move it too much.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

oh whoops sorry. i thought you asked if the pain would subdue by tomorrow. sorry about your back. its always a shitty feeling injuring yourself while snowboarding.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

UUugggghhh. I know how you feel. From my experience with this sort of thing, it turns out to be ridiculously tight muscles. I found that heat/icing, stretching and sitting with absolutely perfect posture helps alleviate a lot of the pain. If you haven't already, go to a doctor to make sure you didn't damage anything either.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

Ice the hell out of it, 15-20 min on 30 min off, repeat multiple times. Just ice in a plastic bag no buffer. Ibuprofen or naproxin to go along with it. If it still hurts in a couple days see a doc.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

wildshoetwt said:


> decided to try and flip my board over my head


Hrm, you purposely self scorpioned? :dizzy:

Heh sounds like a sprain from the twist. You can generally tell if something is broken. Albeit none of us here are doctors.

Rest + some sort of rehab (ice + stretches) always work fine. If it persists or hurts a lot, you might want to go check with a physio (not sure how it works over there though - ours used to be free for any sports injury till last year )


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ice
Lots of Ice

over the counter pain killers and maybe a trip to the clinic if something honestly feels out of whack. Most likely just a deep tissue injury or whatever the fuck they call it.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

Jollybored said:


> Hrm, you purposely self scorpioned? :dizzy:
> 
> Heh sounds like a sprain from the twist. You can generally tell if something is broken. Albeit none of us here are doctors.
> 
> Rest + some sort of rehab (ice + stretches) always work fine. If it persists or hurts a lot, you might want to go check with a physio (not sure how it works over there though - ours used to be free for any sports injury till last year )


Haha thanks yeah I was worried about sliding down into some rocks so I was in survival mode. Judging by the positive impact icing my back had, it is definitely a muscle thing (knock on wood) and if it weren't for the wicked sunburn I got I'd probably hit the slopes tomorrow. 

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

Jollybored said:


> Hrm, you purposely self scorpioned? :dizzy:


Thought was my exact initial thought! 

Hope it's nothing serious and your back on the hill ASAP. Good luck!


----------



## spinn3rs (Dec 31, 2011)

wildshoetwt said:


> slid face first down a 42-50 degree run, started picking up speed rather than slowing down no matter what i tried to dig in with, tried to rotate the board (have no idea why i thought this was a good idea) to get feet-first to no avail, decided to try and flip my board over my head , that didnt work either, finally hit a mogul got a bit of air, twisted sideways and got slowed down.
> 
> alot of deep lower back pain, having trouble getting low (and standing back up), and doing lots of other things, but the pain is persistent no matter how i sit/stand/laydown.
> 
> hoping this is a muscle thing...will probably take tomorrow off


Go see a doctor for sure.
Caught an edge two months ago and landed flat on my back.
A week later, lower back still hurt whenever i tried bending forward. Nothing intense, just a very annoying pinch on the lower left side of my back.
The doc ordered x-rays which revealed an L4 pars fracture. This translated to a full month of rest and avoidance of ANY impact activity (running, jumping, etc) as well as bending and especially stretching/leaning back in any direction. Had to allow it to heal and avoid progressing into something more serious.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

back injuries can only do one thing, get way fucking worse. I have 3 herniated discs in my back, so I know a lot about back pain. go get it checked even if it stops hurting. I thought for yrs I just have a sciatic nerve problem. until I got stuck half way down a hill while skating, couldn't move and finally got an MRI after so many yrs of having a sore back. the cool thing is with a shot in my back every 4 months and muscle relaxers I can still be very active. no more skating tho. concrete hurts to bad. moral of this story don't let it get to the point were you get stuck and literally can't fucking move due to agonizing pain.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

stickz said:


> back injuries can only do one thing, get way fucking worse. I have 3 herniated discs in my back, so I know a lot about back pain. go get it checked even if it stops hurting. I thought for yrs I just have a sciatic nerve problem. until I got stuck half way down a hill while skating, couldn't move and finally got an MRI after so many yrs of having a sore back. the cool thing is with a shot in my back every 4 months and muscle relaxers I can still be very active. no more skating tho. concrete hurts to bad. moral of this story don't let it get to the point were you get stuck and literally can't fucking move due to agonizing pain.


This post worries me because I literally woke up very sore but massaged the area, applied icy hot, and took some Advil and by the time I got to the chairlift I couldn't even feel anything. 24 hour later and I am still pain free...


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

wildshoetwt said:


> This post worries me because I literally woke up very sore but massaged the area, applied icy hot, and took some Advil and by the time I got to the chairlift I couldn't even feel anything. 24 hour later and I am still pain free...


but injuries are sore backs are much different, lets hopes your was just sore


----------

